
Apple Has No Tolerance for Webcam Covers - fsflover
https://puri.sm/posts/apple-has-no-tolerance-for-webcam-covers/
======
matchbok
Spam, they are trying to sell something that you don't need.

"Don't trust apple hardware switch!"

"Trust our hardware switch!"

~~~
fsflover
You may not need it, but it turns out a lot of people want to control their
camera reliably.

>"Trust our hardware switch!"

Anyone can easily open the case and check that the kill switches kill the
power from camera and microphone.

>"Don't trust apple hardware switch!"

You cannot check that Apple's closed software does it. This is not a hardware
switch.

